# Z'ing the frame & crossmember



## SuicidedRegal

Just looking for any info on doing this cause my crossmember sits lower than the frame itself & I wanna lay frame not crossmember & keep my stock hood. Any suggestions or somebody that has done this before would be great. LMK.


----------



## impala_631

ive never done a gbody but i have done a few z clips, just measure and cut it up and weld


----------



## impala_631

also can be done with the motor/tranny still in but requires a little extra attention :0


----------



## mazdawg78

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 29 2009, 12:28 AM~15500967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that flux cored? or weld through primer?


----------



## mazdawg78

very easy way of body droppin and astro or safari too. i z'd my front clip 2.5" and layed body. just remember to drop the core support too


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Oct 29 2009, 09:39 AM~15502118
> *that flux cored? or weld through primer?
> *


that was some nasty 220flux,burns like a motha,just leaves a mess  
i only use gas now :cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH

How much lower is the crossmember than the frame rails?

You can cut some off the bottom of the crossmember and plate it back up, but I'm not sure if its enough to match the frame rails.

I'd like more info on moving crossmember 'z-ing' also


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 29 2009, 09:26 AM~15503217
> *How much lower is the crossmember than the frame rails?
> 
> You can cut some off the bottom of the crossmember and plate it back up, but I'm not sure if its enough to match the frame rails.
> 
> I'd like more info on moving crossmember 'z-ing' also
> *


Just from looking under the car it looks like 2 or 3 lower than the side frame rails. I have no problem cutting shit I just wanted some good info before doing it.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 29 2009, 12:22 AM~15500928
> *ive never done a gbody but i have done a few z clips, just measure and cut it up and weld
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did that allow the frame rails to lay on the ground & were you able to keep your stock hood?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

I think you would have to make some custom motor mounts & move them a little in order to keep the stock hood.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

I wanted to bring the front framerails behind the control arms in too. My rides on 20's & I wanted to be able to drive & steer a little bit with it layed out only having to raise the front for the sharper turns.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Oct 29 2009, 11:55 AM~15503456
> *I think you would have to make some custom motor mounts & move them a little in order to keep the stock hood.
> *


the c10 got a 3" z and fit under the hood fine,then i later did a 3 1/2" channel and still cleared the hood,but no room for a filter,

the datsun frame got a 1 1/2" z that laid the stock frame to the ground,then i did 2x3 on its side to give the body the 2 1/2" to lay out,no way the stock hood would shut,i first cut the metal part of the mount down 1" but that wasnt enough,then i cut the 3"rubber mount down to 3/4",it shuts,but again no room for a filter,just hose clamped on a peice of screen, also had to notch the engine cross member aswell,alot of work to keep the stock hood,but i was hell bent on it since i had already had it pinstriped

also both truck required custom steering shafts with ujoints and the frame horns need dropped a equal amount in the front for the core support like previously mentioned


----------



## mazdawg78

thought that looked like a datsun frame. you on infamous arent you? you worried about deflection in the rails bein layed on the side like that?


----------



## mazdawg78

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 29 2009, 09:26 AM~15503217
> *How much lower is the crossmember than the frame rails?
> 
> You can cut some off the bottom of the crossmember and plate it back up, but I'm not sure if its enough to match the frame rails.
> 
> I'd like more info on moving crossmember 'z-ing' also
> *


 when you z your crossmember in lamens terms youre movin your motor up. cuttin before and after all your motor and suspension mounts and move it up. very vaguely lol


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Oct 29 2009, 12:50 PM~15503853
> *thought that looked like a datsun frame. you on infamous arent you? you worried about deflection in the rails bein layed on the side like that?
> *


naw,1/4"wall & braced,super light truck too
infamous? not shure what that is


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Oct 29 2009, 11:59 AM~15503909
> *when you z your crossmember in lamens terms youre movin your motor up. cuttin before and after all your motor and suspension mounts and move it up. very vaguely lol
> *


I've never really seen the process before. would just like to see some more pics if you know where I could find any


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 29 2009, 11:40 AM~15504165
> *I've never really seen the process before. would just like to see some more pics if you know where I could find any
> *


X2


----------



## maico805

http://www.dodgetalk.com/forums/showthread...t=195495&page=5

z on a dodge ram. middle of page 5
Maico


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by maico805_@Oct 29 2009, 10:08 PM~15510863
> *http://www.dodgetalk.com/forums/showthread...t=195495&page=5
> 
> z on a dodge ram. middle of page 5
> Maico
> *


Thats awesome. Post some more if you find them. :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts

so after you z it. you will posibly have to move the motor mounts. is there lots of outher fabing youll have to do ta put the body on and such?


----------



## mazdawg78

about half way down w/ pictures.

some you will and some you wont. my astro i didnt change motor mounts. i did have to use a slimline filter though.


----------



## mazdawg78

oops
http://www.fullsizechevy.com/forums/genera...56-z-frame.html


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Oct 30 2009, 01:01 PM~15514575
> *so after you z it. you will posibly have to move the motor mounts. is there lots of outher fabing youll have to do ta put the body on and such?
> *


u can drop the motor or raise the tranny up,that will require the tranny and driveshaft tunnel to be raised,also steering linkage will need reworked


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 30 2009, 12:31 PM~15515316
> *u can drop the motor or raise the tranny up,that will require the tranny and driveshaft tunnel to be raised,also steering linkage will need reworked
> *


so its not just as easy as clipin the frame then?. not a beginers mod ?

<<------ is a beginer


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 30 2009, 01:31 PM~15515316
> *u can drop the motor or raise the tranny up,that will require the tranny and driveshaft tunnel to be raised,also steering linkage will need reworked
> *



wheres the pics of the datsoon


----------



## mazdawg78

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Oct 30 2009, 01:26 PM~15515644
> *so its not just as easy as clipin the frame then?. not a beginers mod ?
> 
> <<------ is a beginer
> *


gotta learn somehow right?


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Oct 30 2009, 03:56 PM~15516609
> *gotta learn somehow right?
> *


thats how i figure it to. depends on if i wana learn on a shit box or something good :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Oct 30 2009, 03:26 PM~15515644
> *so its not just as easy as clipin the frame then?. not a beginers mod ?
> 
> <<------ is a beginer
> *


not a beginers mod in my opinion,theres alot to screw up if done incorrectly


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 30 2009, 03:33 PM~15515680
> *wheres the pics of the datsoon
> *


the tunnel or the whole truck?

heres the datsun tunnel










heres some pics of it together at slamology
















heres the most recent activity on it,sidepipe exhaust and a extra long shifter with a Mr k, just sent the interior out the other day,should see it back in a couple months


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 30 2009, 05:17 PM~15516728
> *the tunnel or the whole truck?
> 
> heres the datsun tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres some pics of it together at slamology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the most recent activity on it,sidepipe exhaust and a extra long shifter with a Mr k, just sent the interior out the other day,should see it back in a couple months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice :cheesy:


lets see the hood striping


----------



## baggedout81

didn't you do a blazer awhile back chuck????? or wait a min. was it body dropped


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 30 2009, 05:36 PM~15516897
> *didn't you do a blazer awhile back chuck????? or wait a min. was it body dropped
> *


i 383'd a blazer awhile back 


only did one body drop and never wanna do it again :cheesy:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

What about narrowing the crossmember like 2"? Thats what I was talking about having to make new motor mounts for. Cant you make custom motor mounts to keep the engine where it was originally before you narrowed the crossmember?


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 30 2009, 04:17 PM~15516728
> *the tunnel or the whole truck?
> 
> heres the datsun tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres some pics of it together at slamology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the most recent activity on it,sidepipe exhaust and a extra long shifter with a Mr k, just sent the interior out the other day,should see it back in a couple months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fuckin dope man!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## low225

lay the front on the crossmember and get the back laid out and it will lay the rails. if you look at the frame it sweeps up before the xmember so the bottom of the crossmember is the same height as the main rails. id get under it and do some messurements before i did all that unnecessary work. dont forget if youre planning on running big wheels youll lose lift so you may not clear the fenders to turn. its not as easy as just cutting the frame youll have to redo your steering and shift linkages, your firewall, your brake booster and mc and your hood, your inner fenders and your transmission tunnel.


----------



## low225

proof!


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 30 2009, 06:33 PM~15516874
> *nice    :cheesy:
> lets see the hood striping
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 510sixone

heres my elco. it lays flat rail on 20s. in this pic the front rails havent been noched for the tie rods so the front is a lil higher. when i get it back from the tranny shop ill take more pics.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 31 2009, 06:32 AM~15520890
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :cheesy:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Oct 31 2009, 08:14 PM~15525426
> *heres my elco. it lays flat rail on 20s. in this pic the front rails havent been noched for the tie rods so the front is a lil higher. when i get it back from the tranny shop ill take more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you ride like that as long as you dont have to turn? What all did you do to the front suspension?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by low225_@Oct 31 2009, 12:21 AM~15520291
> *proof!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a G-Body frame right?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 30 2009, 04:17 PM~15516728
> *the tunnel or the whole truck?
> 
> heres the datsun tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres some pics of it together at slamology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the most recent activity on it,sidepipe exhaust and a extra long shifter with a Mr k, just sent the interior out the other day,should see it back in a couple months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I seen this truck in the new MiniTruckin. Pretty sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

What would you suggest to do to narrow the front a little? I want to be able to throw sparks for miles if I want to. Remeber it's on 20's not 13's so I would like to be able to turn enough to atleast change lanes without having to raise it.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Oct 31 2009, 11:29 PM~15525784
> *I seen this truck in the new MiniTruckin. Pretty sweet. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks,ive herd it was in this months issue,im going to grab a copy in the morning and check it out :cheesy:


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Oct 31 2009, 08:24 PM~15525766
> *Can you ride like that as long as you dont have to turn? What all did you do to the front suspension?
> *


i gotta jus give it a click up and i can drive jus fine. i can do lane change, and wide turns no problems. i cant do a sharp or u turn unless i untuck the wheel. for suspension its got a custom four link with a "c" noch in the rear, the front is just 2" drop spindles stock arms and noch the frame for tie rods. i also had to raise the driveshaft tunnel


----------



## mazdawg78

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 31 2009, 10:18 PM~15526099
> *thanks,ive herd it was in this months issue,im going to grab a copy in the morning and check it out :cheesy:
> *


you sure are. got my issue in the mail today. slamolgy coverage. so you're not on infamousnissan.com?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Oct 31 2009, 10:30 PM~15526180
> *i gotta jus give it a click up and i can drive jus fine. i can do lane change, and wide turns no problems. i cant do a sharp or u turn unless i untuck the wheel. for suspension its got a custom four link with a "c" noch in the rear, the front is just 2" drop spindles stock arms and noch the frame for tie rods. i also had to raise the driveshaft tunnel
> *


Any pics of the driveshaft tunnel?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Anybody on narrowing the front end?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 30 2009, 04:36 PM~15516897
> *didn't you do a blazer awhile back chuck????? or wait a min. was it body dropped
> *


Hey bagged your Cutty lays crossmember dont it? Do the side frame rails lay too?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's a link I found.
http://www.minitruckinweb.com/tech/chassis...rrow/index.html


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 1 2009, 08:05 PM~15530612
> *Hey bagged your Cutty lays crossmember dont it? Do the side frame rails lay too?
> *


It will as soon as i "c" the pass. side to clear the steering.

Nope,but it will be close at least at the turn before the door's


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 1 2009, 06:27 PM~15530787
> *It will as soon as i "c" the pass. side to clear the steering.
> 
> Nope,but it will be close at least at the turn before the door's
> *


How far away from the ground are the side rails?


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 1 2009, 04:47 PM~15530484
> *Any pics of the driveshaft tunnel?
> *


ya ill take pics and post them when i get it back


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 1 2009, 06:41 PM~15530914
> *ya ill take pics and post them when i get it back
> *


Cool.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by low225_@Oct 31 2009, 01:13 AM~15520246
> *lay the front on the crossmember and get the back laid out and it will lay the rails. if you look at the frame it sweeps up before the xmember so the bottom of the crossmember is the same height as the main rails. id get under it and do some messurements before i did all that unnecessary work. dont forget if youre planning on running big wheels youll lose lift so you may not clear the fenders to turn. its not as easy as just cutting the frame youll have to redo your steering and shift linkages, your firewall, your brake booster and mc and your hood, your inner fenders and your transmission tunnel.
> *


The crossmember sits about an inch lower than the side rails. If you are running 20's the crossmember wont hit the ground anyways. Do drop spindles to go lower.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 1 2009, 08:52 PM~15532174
> *The crossmember sits about an inch lower than the side rails. If you are running 20's the crossmember wont hit the ground anyways.  Do drop spindles to go lower.
> *


My crossmembers only like an 1" - an 1 1/2" away right now. I want the side framerails to lay.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by low225_@Oct 31 2009, 12:13 AM~15520246
> *lay the front on the crossmember and get the back laid out and it will lay the rails. if you look at the frame it sweeps up before the xmember so the bottom of the crossmember is the same height as the main rails. id get under it and do some messurements before i did all that unnecessary work. dont forget if youre planning on running big wheels youll lose lift so you may not clear the fenders to turn. its not as easy as just cutting the frame youll have to redo your steering and shift linkages, your firewall, your brake booster and mc and your hood, your inner fenders and your transmission tunnel.
> *


My crossmember is almost on the ground right now. About an 1" - 1 1/2" away. It also is about 5 or 6 inches away from the fenderwell when locked up so what are you talking about losing lift. That dont matter to me cause it's already too high when locked up. I dont care if the fender is only 1/2" above the wheel & tire cause I can drive the car all day long like that. In that pic it dont look like the frame rails are on that table but the crossmember is. How much would you say to notch the rear?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Has anybody done any frame mods to a G-Body? Even a rear frame notch. Anything.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 3 2009, 01:08 AM~15545242
> *Has anybody done any frame mods to a G-Body? Even a rear frame notch. Anything.
> *


I've been thinking about it......Wait didn't we talk about this already??

One of those s-10 bolt on c's it should get me very close if not layin frame in teh rear.My axle bumpstop's hit frame right now when dropped.Wanna pic??


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 3 2009, 12:20 AM~15545363
> *I've been thinking about it......Wait didn't we talk about this already??
> 
> One of those s-10 bolt on c's it should get me very close if not layin frame in teh rear.My axle bumpstop's hit frame right now when dropped.Wanna pic??
> *


yes


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 2 2009, 11:20 PM~15545363
> *I've been thinking about it......Wait didn't we talk about this already??
> 
> One of those s-10 bolt on c's it should get me very close if not layin frame in teh rear.My axle bumpstop's hit frame right now when dropped.Wanna pic??
> *


Yes we have talked about it. Post a pic of your car & of the notch you were looking at getting cause I was gonna do a 6 inch notch but not if I dont have too. I was also wondering what to do with the trunk hinge supports if I put a big notch in it cause they sit right on the fenderwell.


----------



## baggedout81

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498616

Read a couple of pages.I'm gonna do this also.I have some big ass shock's that came w/ teh car.There noisy and kinda slow.

http://www.airassisted.com/Metal-Fabricati...oduct_info.html
This is kinda what i was talking about.But i thought someone made one w/ a 4" drop tho :dunno:


----------



## 510sixone

i had a 2" c noch in the rear with factory upper and lower trailing arms and it wont lay out on 20s. i used a silverado 8 piece noch cus it fit the frame better. and i made a new forward 4 link. also had to cut out the stock upper arm crossmember.
on your regal your gonna have to figure out how to make your factory 4 link work and lay out if you want to keep your back seat.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 3 2009, 11:42 AM~15549166
> *i had a 2" c noch in the rear with factory upper and lower trailing arms and it wont lay out on 20s. i used a silverado 8 piece noch cus it fit the frame better. and i made a new forward 4 link. also had to cut out the stock upper arm crossmember.
> on your regal your gonna have to figure out how to make your factory 4 link work and lay out if you want to keep your back seat.
> *


Yeah I do want to keep my back seat. Do you have any pics?


----------



## 510sixone

to get good ideas on your car go to streetsource.com, check out the owner profiles. theres a couple g bodys layed out on big wheels with good instal pics. thats where i got most of my ideas for my elco


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 3 2009, 10:46 AM~15549203
> *Yeah I do want to keep my back seat. Do you have any pics?
> *


ya ill post pics of the noch and 4 link later when i get on my home computer. dont know how to post pics thru my phone


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 3 2009, 11:54 AM~15549283
> *ya ill post pics of the noch and 4 link later when i get on my home computer. dont know how to post pics thru my phone
> *


Cool


----------



## SuicidedRegal

I found this but it never showed what the back seat looked like.
http://www.streetsource.com/Profile.aspx?Profileid=28125
This is just a bad ass Regal
http://www.streetsource.com/Profile.aspx?Profileid=14266


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 3 2009, 10:46 AM~15549203
> *Yeah I do want to keep my back seat. Do you have any pics?
> *


side shot of the pic i posted before








the c noch 








the new tunnel


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 3 2009, 11:13 PM~15556646
> *side shot of the pic i posted before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the c noch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks nice man. How did you run your shocks? Is that new driveshaft tunnel a big difference?


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 4 2009, 09:14 AM~15559547
> *Looks nice man. How did you run your shocks? Is that new driveshaft tunnel a big difference?
> *


no shocks up front, rear i made mounts on the axle and brige.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 3 2009, 11:50 AM~15549243
> *to get good ideas on your car go to streetsource.com, check out the owner profiles. theres a couple g bodys layed out on big wheels with good instal pics. thats where i got most of my ideas for my elco
> *


I never even noticed this post you had. I posted the links to a couple G-Body's a couple after this post you made.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 4 2009, 10:14 AM~15559547
> *Looks nice man. How did you run your shocks? Is that new driveshaft tunnel a big difference?
> *


Do you have any pics of the 4-Link you made?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 1 2009, 08:52 PM~15532174
> *The crossmember sits about an inch lower than the side rails. If you are running 20's the crossmember wont hit the ground anyways.  Do drop spindles to go lower.
> *


If it the crossmember is only an inch lower than frame rails then thats notch worth z'ing it for only an inch but I dont want the crossmember to hit the ground so what modifications can I do to my crossmember?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 5 2009, 11:42 PM~15578513
> *If it the crossmember is only an inch lower than frame rails then thats notch worth z'ing it for only an inch but I dont want the crossmember to hit the ground so what modifications can I do to my crossmember?
> *


if you only z it enough to lay the frame rails then you shouldnt have to change much else


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 5 2009, 10:53 PM~15578622
> *if you only z it enough to lay the frame rails  then you shouldnt have to change much else
> *


Could I just cut an inch off the underside of my crossmember & plate it?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 6 2009, 12:06 AM~15578742
> *Could I just cut an inch off the underside of my crossmember & plate it?
> *


no it would probably expose your oil pan


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2009, 12:16 AM~15579402
> *no  it would probably expose your oil pan
> *


I believe your right. So a 1" Z?


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 6 2009, 01:06 AM~15578742
> *Could I just cut an inch off the underside of my crossmember & plate it?
> *


then your aarms will hit


----------



## impala_631

i dunno,after looking at the way the frame is on those you might be better off just doing a strait up body drop,its prolly a equal amount of work and u would be bodied insead of frame when done


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 6 2009, 10:42 AM~15582216
> *then your aarms will hit
> *


Then I would just have to de-hump them I guess or get some tubulars.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 6 2009, 10:44 AM~15582239
> *i dunno,after looking at the way the frame is on those you might be better off just doing a strait up body drop,its prolly a equal amount of work and u would be bodied insead of frame when done
> *


Thats an idea. But would I have to tub my firewall? Move my master cylinder? Whats the difference in a Stock floor bodydrop & a traditional? That would be a little sweeter than frame. I would still have to make the frame get that low too though wouldnt I?


----------



## mazdawg78

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 6 2009, 10:48 AM~15582297
> *Thats an idea. But would I have to tub my firewall? Move my master cylinder? Whats the difference in a Stock floor bodydrop & a traditional? That would be a little sweeter than frame. I would still have to make the frame get that low too though wouldnt I?
> *


body dropping you cut around the perimeter of the body move it down and weld in patches sewin it all together. a stock floor you build a new section under the body and lower it that way. traditional you lose head room, sfbd you keep it fatory.with 20 yes yuo will tub it most likely. master cylinders you can usually get away using a metro or fiesta one. i thought g bodies used a sub frame. so a sfbd would be basically z'n the front and a c in the back


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 6 2009, 09:44 AM~15582239
> *i dunno,after looking at the way the frame is on those you might be better off just doing a strait up body drop,its prolly a equal amount of work and u would be bodied insead of frame when done
> *


after doin all the work to mine, i should have just body droped it. it wouldnt have been much more woork.

so maybe by next year it will lay rockers :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Nov 6 2009, 11:44 AM~15582239-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno,after looking at the way the frame is on those you might be better off just doing a strait up body drop,its prolly a equal amount of work and u would be bodied insead of frame when done
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I CONCUR
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mazdawg78_@Nov 6 2009, 12:36 PM~15582795
> *body dropping you cut around the perimeter of the body move it down and weld in patches sewin it all together. a stock floor you build a new section under the body and lower it that way. traditional you lose head room, sfbd you keep it fatory.with 20 yes yuo will tub it most likely. master cylinders you can usually get away using a metro or fiesta one. i thought g bodies used a sub frame. so a sfbd would be basically z'n the front and a c in the back
> *


they are full framed cars


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2009, 09:35 PM~15588239
> *I CONCUR
> they are full framed cars
> *


Damn right it's a full frame car. :biggrin:


----------



## mazdawg78

was unaware. my malibu was partial framed. they sell subframe connectorsand they have the same chassis code. my bad


----------



## SuicidedRegal

I've been thinking about this & I'll try to explain it the best I can. Say you do the stock floor body drop the where the frame sweeps out after the engine crossmember you get some 2x3 tubing & lay it on it's side. Then you can do your your necessary cuts & welds. But then you are pretty much raising the side frame rails up to be flush with the rockers. I would cut the pinch weld & roll it up by the way. There ya go. There's that damn crossmember hanging lower than the frame again.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Nov 6 2009, 10:27 PM~15588596
> *was unaware. my malibu was partial framed. they sell subframe connectorsand they have the same chassis code. my bad
> *


What year Malibu?


----------



## REV. chuck

never seen a uniframe malibu


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2009, 11:06 PM~15588898
> *never seen a uniframe malibu
> *


Me either :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 7 2009, 12:12 AM~15588961
> *Me either :0
> *


i bet its a 90's model


----------



## impala_631

i would just do a trad bd on this one


----------



## mazdawg78

was an82. jegs magazine sells sub connectors. never acually got under it though. that was 10 years ago. 

ifyou go2x3 and lay on its side, definitely 1/4 and do 2rails on each side. kinda like an X support. mount it to the lowest part of the front. hell do your z there. thats what i did with my nissan


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Nov 7 2009, 06:32 AM~15590130
> *was an82. jegs magazine sells sub connectors. never acually got under it though. that was 10 years ago.
> 
> ifyou go2x3 and lay on its side, definitely 1/4 and do 2rails on each side. kinda like an X support. mount it to the lowest part of the front. hell do your z there. thats what i did with my nissan
> *


you must have miss read or something.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Has anyone ever bodydropped a Regal? If so post some pics or a link to some.


----------



## 16474

I would do a stock floor and change up the frame...why would you want to take away headroom?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 7 2009, 12:17 PM~15591484
> *Has anyone ever bodydropped a Regal? If so post some pics or a link to some.
> *


ive cut up a few gbodys for scrap 


does that count :dunno:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Nov 7 2009, 12:40 PM~15591991
> *I would do a stock floor and change up the frame...why would you want to take away headroom?
> *


Because unless you're 7 feet tall you can lose like a foot of head room & still have plenty of room. If you just make a channel over the frame rails then you shouldnt lose any head room though right?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

:0


> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 7 2009, 01:03 PM~15592146
> *ive cut up a few gbodys for scrap
> does that count  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 7 2009, 12:10 AM~15589411
> *i would just do a trad bd on this one
> *


What do the guys do that lay rockers? Do they plate them or something? I wouldnt think they would wanna drag through the rockers then replace them all the time. :uh:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 8 2009, 03:17 PM~15598798
> *What do the guys do that lay rockers? Do they plate them or something? I wouldnt think they would wanna drag through the rockers then replace them all the time. :uh:
> *


on the datsun i reinforced them with 1/4"plate,but ussually nothing,they just take a beating :cheesy: 
1/4"body mounts,fully welded and braced,seam sealed and undercoated


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 8 2009, 02:46 PM~15598958
> *on the datsun i reinforced them with 1/4"plate,but ussually nothing,they just take a beating :cheesy:
> 1/4"body mounts,fully welded and braced,seam sealed and undercoated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i love that truck


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 8 2009, 01:46 PM~15598958
> *on the datsun i reinforced them with 1/4"plate,but ussually nothing,they just take a beating :cheesy:
> 1/4"body mounts,fully welded and braced,seam sealed and undercoated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats some good info. Would have never know that. Thanks.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's a sweet as Regal & anyone thinking of doing anything to their G-Body should check this out. Alot of work on this thing.
http://www.gbodyforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=4270


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 8 2009, 01:46 PM~15598958
> *on the datsun i reinforced them with 1/4"plate,but ussually nothing,they just take a beating :cheesy:
> 1/4"body mounts,fully welded and braced,seam sealed and undercoated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do they ever drag through the rockers? What do you do when that plate gets wore down? I plan to do alot of dragging when I get to that point.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 8 2009, 04:37 PM~15599634
> *Do they ever drag through the rockers? What do you do when that plate gets wore down? I plan to do alot of dragging when I get to that point.
> *


replace em 

takes longer then u think unless u do ALOT


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 8 2009, 04:07 PM~15599801
> *replace em
> 
> takes longer then u think unless u do ALOT
> *


Yeah but rockers arent readily available like they are for an S-10 or something like that.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Whats the best way to run the rear shocks for side to side? My car already has like a factory 4 link should I just do new bars instead of the stocks or totally re do the 4 link itself?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's how the car sits now in case anyone was wondering.








It actually just got painted about 4 hours ago.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 8 2009, 11:03 PM~15602526
> *Here's how the car sits now in case anyone was wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually just got painted about 4 hours ago.
> *


is that all the way down?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 8 2009, 09:22 PM~15602718
> *is that all the way down?
> *


Yeah. The fronts a couple inches lower cause I cut the top cups down but the rear end is only about an 1 1/2" away from the frame. Thats why I wanna notch it. I could probably get an inch or 2 lower if I cut the upper cups in the rear.


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 8 2009, 08:30 PM~15602809
> *Yeah. The fronts a couple inches lower cause I cut the top cups down but the rear end is only about an 1 1/2" away from the frame. Thats why I wanna notch it. I could probably get an inch or 2 lower if I cut the upper cups in the rear.
> *


get 2" drop spindles for the front the rear replace your trailing arms with tubular ones and it should get you closer to the ground


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 8 2009, 09:41 PM~15602934
> *get 2" drop spindles for the front the rear replace your trailing arms with tubular ones and it should get you closer to the ground
> *


Already planned on the 2" drop spindles then the crossmember will be on the ground but the rear will need to be notched to lay frame. I was thinking about making my own trailing arms with the super pivots from SD. They say the super pivots help with the side to side movement. I just wonder whats the best way to run the shocks. Leaning in towards the center of the car or how the stock ones are ran. I'm gonna do a tubular bridge with upper bag mounts.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

What are the advantages of a rear cantilever set-up?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 10 2009, 12:02 AM~15616281
> *What are the advantages of a rear cantilever set-up?
> *


LIFT


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 10 2009, 01:28 AM~15616526
> *LIFT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OG_Member_#1




----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 9 2009, 11:28 PM~15616526
> *LIFT
> *


Possibly 3-wheel with a cantilever set-up? :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 10 2009, 10:41 AM~15619399
> *Possibly 3-wheel with a cantilever set-up? :cheesy:
> *


3 wheel is just leverage 

the more lift you get in the back the better the front will come up but you either need to move the fulcrum forward or add weight behind the fulcrum 

like a lospside teeter totter 


the long end will stay down unless you have enough weight at the short end to counter balance it


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 10 2009, 02:06 PM~15622490
> *3 wheel is just leverage
> 
> the more lift you get in the back  the better the front will come up  but you either need to move the fulcrum forward or add weight behind the fulcrum
> 
> like a lospside teeter totter
> the long end will stay down unless you have enough weight at the short end to counter balance it
> *


What the hell is a fulcrum? What kind of wieght in the rear would I need? Bodies? A couple batteries on one side?


----------



## mazdawg78

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 10 2009, 10:41 PM~15629054
> *What the hell is a fulcrum? What kind of wieght in the rear would I need? Bodies? A couple batteries on one side?
> *


the fulcrum is the point where it would teeter. like the point of a triangle.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 8 2009, 04:37 PM~15599634
> *Do they ever drag through the rockers? What do you do when that plate gets wore down? I plan to do alot of dragging when I get to that point.
> *


dragging the body to me seems stupid. I would match the frame to the bottom of the rocks and add plates to the frame.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 11 2009, 10:00 AM~15632600
> *dragging the body to me seems stupid. I would match the frame to the bottom of the rocks and add plates to the frame.
> *


That seems like the best route to go to me too.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Nov 11 2009, 08:24 AM~15631745
> *the fulcrum is the point where it would teeter. like the point of a triangle.
> *


Hmm. Well that sucks cause my car is shaped more like a rectangle than a triangle.


----------



## subliminalmatt

lol^^ 


as soon as i get a daily, my 77 impala will be z'd and the rear is getting a custom backhalf. gunna be set up to lay wide 20s in the rear. 20 x 15 baby


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Nov 11 2009, 11:55 AM~15633755
> *lol^^
> as soon as i get a daily, my 77 impala will be z'd and the rear is getting a custom backhalf. gunna be set up to lay wide 20s in the rear. 20 x 15 baby
> *


Cant wait to see that. Is it a 2 or 4 door?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 4 2009, 10:32 AM~15559698
> *no shocks up front, rear i made mounts on the axle and brige.
> *


Did you ever get pics of your 4-link?


----------



## subliminalmatt

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 11 2009, 11:19 PM~15640070
> *Cant wait to see that. Is it a 2 or 4 door?
> *


its a 4 door. i like riding around low with a crew with me. lol


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Nov 11 2009, 10:24 PM~15640135
> *its a 4 door. i like riding around low with a crew with me. lol
> *


I hear ya. I'm trying to figure out the best rear set-up & still keep my full back seat. I want to do a cantilever in the rear but dont know if I have the room.


----------



## subliminalmatt

doubt it work. they take up alot of room. im just making a 3 link for mine
that way i can still keep my side to side


----------



## subliminalmatt

here is my piece


----------



## subliminalmatt

lol dont mind the grass and leaves hanging from the crossmember lol


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 11 2009, 09:22 PM~15640102
> *Did you ever get pics of your 4-link?
> *


i just got it back today from the shop. ill take pics tomoro afternoon


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 11 2009, 09:10 AM~15632685
> *Hmm. Well that sucks cause my car is shaped more like a rectangle than a triangle.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Nov 11 2009, 11:05 PM~15640598
> *lol dont mind the grass and leaves hanging from the crossmember lol
> *


Does it already lay frame?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 11 2009, 11:19 PM~15640723
> *i just got it back today from the shop. ill take pics tomoro afternoon
> *


Cool. Cant wait to see what you did.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 29 2009, 12:28 AM~15500967
> *also can be done with the motor/tranny still in but requires a little extra attention :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you have any pics of the cars or trucks after they were put back together after the frame mods?


----------



## subliminalmatt

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 12 2009, 09:56 AM~15643059
> *Does it already lay frame?
> *


no currently just the engine crossmember. after i get a daily, it will be z'd with the back half. cant wait to get it down. we were going to do a full 3/4 frame on it but i think with a few mods, we can get it all the way down. my plan is to have it laying rockers on 20s


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Nov 12 2009, 10:55 PM~15651871
> *no currently just the engine crossmember. after i get a daily, it will be z'd with the back half. cant wait to get it down. we were going to do a full 3/4 frame on it but i think with a few mods, we can get it all the way down. my plan is to have it laying rockers on 20s
> *


I have the same plan  I want my rockers to end up about an 1/8" above my frame though so I dont destroy them. If things go right I'm gonna try to lay with 24's. :biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 12 2009, 07:58 AM~15643080
> *Cool. Cant wait to see what you did.
> *


couldnt get a clear shot of the 4 link from underneath.
but i took this one


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 12 2009, 11:03 PM~15652003
> *couldnt get a clear shot of the 4 link from underneath.
> but i took this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats pretty low. Not alot of frame hangs out on these cars.


----------



## subliminalmatt

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 13 2009, 12:01 AM~15651972
> *I have the same plan   I want my rockers to end up about an 1/8" above my frame though so I dont destroy them. If things go right I'm gonna try to lay with 24's. :biggrin:
> *


theres a local shop out here trying to lay body on 24s in a 96 impala. looks sick but its gunna have to lay a body kit. the wheels are already tryin to poke out the hood


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Nov 12 2009, 11:43 PM~15652479
> *theres a local shop out here trying to lay body on 24s in a 96 impala. looks sick but its gunna have to lay a body kit. the wheels are already tryin to poke out the hood
> *


Check this Caprice out. It's on 26's  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5N1laIenxQ

Here's an older Caprice bagged on 24's.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF7kOWnR0fM


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 13 2009, 09:00 AM~15654798
> *Check this Caprice out. It's on 26's
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5N1laIenxQ
> *


sick


----------



## subliminalmatt

ive seen that box before. looks clean but needs to be lower. the bubble is nice but i HATE blades. they are the cheapest big wheel made and just look lame.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Nov 13 2009, 07:59 PM~15659770
> *ive seen that box before. looks clean but needs to be lower. the bubble is nice but i HATE blades. they are the cheapest big wheel made and just look lame.
> *


There's a blue box caprice on there somewhere tucking 26's but I couldnt find it again.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 12 2009, 11:03 AM~15643122
> *Do you have any pics of the cars or trucks after they were put back together after the frame mods?
> *


3"z and 3 1/2" channel, tuckin lugs on 22s
















on the moons








heres the datsun, 1 1/2"z,2 1/2"sfbd


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 13 2009, 11:58 PM~15661776
> *3"z and 3 1/2" channel, tuckin lugs on 22s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the moons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the datsun, 1 1/2"z,2 1/2"sfbd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Chevy's pretty clean. What other mods did you have to do like the brake booster or anything like that? Do you have pretty good clearance between the wheel & fender?


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 14 2009, 10:40 AM~15662988
> *That Chevy's pretty clean. What other mods did you have to do like the brake booster or anything like that? Do you have pretty good clearance between the wheel & fender?
> *


trimmed the inner fender and redid the hood hynges


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 14 2009, 11:17 AM~15663901
> *trimmed the inner fender and redid the hood hynges
> *


What all do you think I would have to do if I bodydropped my Regal?


----------



## baggedout81

http://www.mautofied.com/1983-Buick-Regal_...ting/100103313/


----------



## baggedout81

http://s125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/low...pres/?start=160

Start here and go thru the rest of his PB


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 14 2009, 11:56 AM~15664149
> *http://s125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/low...pres/?start=160
> 
> Start here and go thru the rest of his PB
> *


Did you look at the link I posted a couple pages back from gbodyforum? Thats that car. It's not bodydropped though. Good looking out though.


----------



## SuicidedRegal




----------



## slickpanther

Who has done this with hydraulics? Would it be weaker than a sock frame with stress points reinforced?


----------

